# Problem z instalacją hal

## EmtGV

Witam wszystkich,

  od kilku dni próbuję poprawnie zainstalować X'y wraz z hal.

make.conf:

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync4.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync24.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#

USE="acpi alsa bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr crypt curl dbus dvd dvdr ffmpeg flac hal jack java -kde mmx pdf python sse sse2 unicode usb wifi x264 xinerama X"

#

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev"
```

Szukałem pomocy w google, próbowałem, kombinowałem, ale do tej pory nie wyszło. Wzorcowałem się też na:

http://www.moosechips.com/2009/05/x-and-hal-on-gentoo/

kernel mam skompilowany z obsługą Event interface.

po wydaniu polecenia:

```
emerge -av xorg-server
```

hal nie zainstalował się.

próbowałem też:

```
emerge hal
```

ale otrzymuję komunikat:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "hal".
```

,

analogicznie jest z:

```
emerge sys-apps/hal
```

Proszę o pomoc, ponieważ siedzę nad tym już pełne 3 dni a chciałbym w końcu odpalić poprawnie działające X'y na gentoo z HAL-em.

Ponadto dodam, że jądro było konfigurowane i kompilowane przeze mnie ręcznie a jako środowisko graficzne chcę zainstalować openbox.

Jest to moja druga próba ze zmuszeniem gentoo do współpracy i po raz kolejny wywaliłem się na X'ach  :Razz: 

Jeśli te dane będą potrzebne to gentoo jest zainstalowane na hp6730s z procesorem T3400 i zintegrowaną kartą grafiki. Touchpad synaptic.

aha:

do /etc/portage/package.keywords wpisałem też:

```
sys-apps/hal -*

sys-apps/dbus -*

```

----------

## Pryka

Hal już dawno wyleciał z portage. Nie jest wspierany, nie zainstalujesz go.

Do czego Ci on?

----------

## canis_lupus

Pewnie kolega opieral się na super-aktualnej dokumentacji. www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

----------

## EmtGV

tej dokumentacji akurat nie widziałem. To, że chciałem zainstalować hal'a wzięło się z problemu z konfiguracją Xorg'a:

```
[  1576.099] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  1576.099] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  1576.099] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
```

 Na forum znalazłem temat w którym ktoś miał ten sam problem i używał do tego hal'a. Ponadto hal'a używam w tej chwili na debianie i stąd wziął się pomysł jego instalacji.

Ok, w takim razie rezygnuję z hal'a i muszę dalej szukać rozwiązania mojego problemu.Last edited by EmtGV on Wed Dec 28, 2011 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## canis_lupus

zainteresuj sie evdev.

----------

## EmtGV

ok. dziękuję za wskazówki  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Czas chyba stworzyc w "Instalacja i sprzet' maly quick start do xow, evdeva itp...

----------

## canis_lupus

Może po prostu zaktualizować dokumentację? Kiedys pisałem w tej sprawie na jakis kontakt na stronie gentoo - chciałem to zrobić, ale niestety zostałem olany.

----------

## Pryka

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> chciałem to zrobić, ale niestety zostałem olany.

 

Norma, to zgraja psów ogrodnika.

----------

